# Hello From Morristown NJ



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome - if you think you're hooked now, wait until next year.
(Used to live in Hackettsown, a little to your NW on 46)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Garrett!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome from Morristown NJ! I lived in Jersey, from West Orange...good luck with the hive....I, too, am interested in the Kerkof hive. Let us know how you do!


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello and I too am interested in the Kerkhof. Information is limited, any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum !


----------

